# المنظومة او الألية



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يوليو 2006)

الى اخواني المعنيين في هذا المجال .

سؤالي يتعلق عن المراوح العمودية لأنتاج الطاقة من الرياح .

ماهي المنظومة او الألية التى تجعل المروحة في مواجهة تيار الريح ؟

او كيف تتحرك المروحة بأتجاه الريح ؟ 

نظرأ لتغير اتجاه الريح من الغرب تاره ومن الشمال الغربي تارتأ اخرى .

البغدادي:20: :75:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 يوليو 2006)

*نحن في الخدمة أخي شكري*

لدي كتيبان رائعان

أحدهما عن التوربين الأفقي

والأخر عن التوربين العمودي

أتمنى أن يؤدوا الغرض ففيهما تغطية كاملة للموضوع

تحياتي :20:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 يوليو 2006)

تم انزال الكتابان متأسف على الخلل في التنزيل الأول


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ المشرف م. محمد الكردي المحترم .

لقد حصلت على مروحة عمودية قطرها 1.5 متر تدار بواسطة محرك كهربائى تستخدم في الجلرات 

وفي نيتي ان ازيل المحرك الكهربائي واضع مكانه مولد سيارة 12 فولت لكي يشحن البطارية 

التي بدورها مربوطة على عاكس يعطيني 230 فولت . ومشكلتي الأن اتجاه الريح مره من الشمال 

ومره من الشمال الغربي فأحتاج الى معرفة الألية لكي تتجه المروحة ذاتيا بأتجاه الريح .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 يوليو 2006)

حسب معلوماتي المروحة العمودية لو صممت بطريقة إطالة طرف وتقصير الآخر يمكن أن تتحرك

بانتظام أيا كان اتجاه الريح

لكن سأجيبك بتفصيل أكثر لاحقا ،،،،، سامحني أنا مضغوط جدا هذه الأيام


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يوليو 2006)

تحياتي وامتناني لك .

وتشكر وما قصرت وبارك الله بك .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ م/محمد الكردي

مشكلة الألية لم تنجح معي . لذا التمس من شخصك الكريم ان تضع الرابط الخاص بالمروحة الأفقية

لأنها انجح مع تغيّر الريح . بسبب ميزتها في الدوران المستمر لأي اتجاه للريح .

واكون شاكرأ لو شكل بسيط سهل الصنع وعملي . علمأ احتاج 2 أمبير فقط .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (17 يوليو 2006)

*أتمنى أن تجد طلبك هنا*

حسنا أخي شكري

في فترة ماضية كنت طلبت عرض سعر وتفاصيل من احدى الشكرات عن التوربين الأفقي ولقد زودوني بالصورتين التاليتين
















أما بالنسبة لتفاصيل التصميم فلقد كنت حملتها سابقا عندما أجبتك بأن المحمل كتابين أحدهما للتوربين الأفقي والآخر للعمودي

نحن في الخدمة أخ شكري


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يوليو 2006)

عذرأ اخ م/محمد الكردي .

الملفان كانا عن الموراوح العمودية . تأكد بنفسك من ذلك .

واعتذر عن ازعاجك . واشكرك مقدمأ . 

تحياتي العطرة .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 يوليو 2006)

أخي شكري لقد راجعتهم جيد

الملف المسمى Bonus turbine يتكلم عن التوربين الأفقي فقط

أما الملف الآخر فيتكلم عن ميكانيكية تصميم الاثنين العمودي والأفقي

أرجوا أن تراجعهم مرة أخرى وإذا لم يأدوا الغرض رد علي بمشاركة أخرى وانا سأبحث لك بين ملفاتي

عن شيء أسهل وسأحاول أن أجد شيء بالعربي مع أن هذا صعب

دوما نحن في خدمة كل من يبحث عن الفائدة

تحية لك أخي شكري


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يوليو 2006)

*ملفات مفيدة عن أشكال جديدة للتوربين العمودي*

أخي شكري وصلتنا مواصفات توربينات عمودية أظنها سهلة التصميم

وهي الأحدث من نوعها وركبت واحدة منها شركة عندنا بالضفة اسمها number one source

وهذه صورتها






والملفات مرفقة أسفل

تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ م/محمد الكردي 
تحية طيبة .

حقيقتأ انا خجلان من كرمك . تسلم لنا جميعأ .

البغدادي


----------



## helawy (30 أغسطس 2006)

more thanks


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب اشكرك شكرا جزير علي هذا الموضوع الهام وارجو المذيد في هذا الموضوع لانني طالب في السنه النهائيه وان شاء الله سيكون هذا مشروع التخرجوهو Wind Turbin


----------



## gamalo (11 نوفمبر 2006)

مشاركة رائعة


----------



## سنان محمود (8 مايو 2007)

مشاركة رائعة


----------



## mohammed029 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد كتابان باللغه العربيه

أحدهما عن التوربين الأفقي

والأخر عن التوربين العمودي
ولكم جزيل الشكر وذلك لمساعدتي في اكمال البحث وشكرا علي الكتابان باللغه الانجليزيه


----------

